# Solved: Can't open documents needing adobe reader



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have just got a new iMac 5 and transferred all my stuff from old mac to the new one, I can't open any documents on new one that I have saved from the old computer message shows :'You can't open the application (name of application) because Power PC applications are no longer supported.' This even comes up when I downloaded the user manual yesterday for Numbers which I have bought, I saved it and the same message comes up for it. Do I go ahead and install latest Adobe reader or are there still problems with this software? Is there any other software I could use to do same thing?
Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you copied over your files did you use Migration Assistant?

If yes, did you also copy the Applications?

If yes, your new iMac is an Intel model and your old apps might have PPC versions and hence you will need to re-install those apps.

Not sure what you are saying about the Numbers manual. Isn't that a PDF file or is it a Numbers file?
If it's a PDF, the built in preview app should work fine and works well.
If it's a Numbers file, you obviously need the Intel version of Numbers installed.


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes I did use Migration Assistant. No I did not copy the Application.(didn't know you had to)..How do I do it now?? Numbers file is PDF I can open it okay but I can't open the copy I saved on external hard drive or in documents, have to go straight to web to get it again.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Babs1 said:


> Numbers file is PDF I can open it okay but I can't open the copy I saved on external hard drive or in documents, have to go straight to web to get it again.


Are you sure it was saved as a PDF?

If you manually add the extension .pdf, do you get a dialog window popping up saying it already had a different extension?


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's all working now I can open it once I dragged it to the desktop!!
Thank you for the help and your patience.


----------

